# 1963 Vw Beetle Ground Up Restoration



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Well I have "Bertie" here at Chappo manor and will start the restoration of him over Easter. I plan to do a full body off, ground up restoration and return him back to better than his former glory. I am still yet to finalize the over plan and design but it will definitely be a "California" style beetle and it will be slammed low low low!

Anyway I hope you get something out of this brewers?

Well this the way we found him in the shed... well out the back of the shed under a mangoe tree





This Bonj the bloke who donated Bertie to the project (Thank mate!)





Has about 7 years of dust covering him





This is the engine bay after a blast with the gernie... surprizingly in good nick considering the time it was in the weather





Here's a shot of the interior which is in awesome nick for a 47yr old car





A front on shot after a tub





I turn around for a second and some asshole stole the motor?? :lol: 





Looks like the bonnet was full of bog and once the water got under it has nearly rusted the panel out





An arty shot...





The last project car





Chap Chap


----------



## mccuaigm (29/3/10)

looks like another 50 page post coming.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (29/3/10)

looks good mate keep it coming.


----------



## Zizzle (30/3/10)

Just leave it as a rat rod?


----------



## warra48 (30/3/10)

Ah, the memories. Great.

My very first car was a 1963 Beetle, in Polar White, very similar to this one.
The interior is the same, as I recall.


----------



## C_west (30/3/10)

Will keep an eye on this thread, as I also have a 1963 Beetle, however mine runs pretty well as I use it to get to work most days of the week


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/10)

As discussed with Chappo, personally I would like to see the "rat bug" with a slant 6 bolted to the trans-axle as the power source


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/10)

C_west said:


> Will keep an eye on this thread, as I also have a 1963 Beetle, however mine runs pretty well as I use it to get to work most days of the week



Post a picture up I would very interested to see your beetle C West.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> As discussed with Chappo, personally I would like to see the "rat bug" with a slant 6 bolted to the trans-axle as the power source



Stop it Duke you are gunna get me in trouble  .


----------



## bonj (1/4/10)

I feel like he hasn't left the family


----------



## chappo1970 (4/4/10)

A little progress this afternoon...

Front Left look s ok one little rust spot that will need to be cut.








Pann looks good....





Yes yes I knoew RAT ROD!!!!













Slight need of attention...






Cancer got the best of this buard looks like I'll have to source a new one






A bit of cancer







Interior coming out






Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## bonj (4/4/10)

Is that the fender or the front apron with the cancer, Chap Chap? That front apron has been pretty dodgy for a fair while. Beware that the aftermarket fenders made in Mexico have a reputation for being very thin and taking damage from rocks on the road. Try and get an original thick fender if you can.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/4/10)

Bonj to be honest the front has taken a big big hit mate. I'm thinking I'll prolly have to cut and shut a few panels to make this happen. Dad and I measuring wheel to arch we have something like 23mm of warp. I sure we can can get him back just need a big hammer  . Agreed mate no mex tin just need to find good panels.


----------



## bonj (5/4/10)

Yeah I knew he'd taken a thump some time before I got him. The bloke at slacks creek reckoned either cut and shut, or pulling the front end back out. Not sure how he'd go about that though.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/10)

Shall do Bonj. A mate of my Little Bro's called in today. He has a spare (and Cheap) 12A rotary. Soooooo tempting


----------



## komodo (6/4/10)

Small enerpac ought straighten the front out. 

Cancer is small - bloody hell if the projects I've taken on only had such little tin worm. My last project had us pulling bread, chicken wire, newspaper, bog and fibreglass from down along the A pillar. A lot of metal had to be reformed and my panel beater got very familiar with his pnematic hammer and english wheel recreating panels not in the rare spares catalogue. 

Good luck with it! Dunno that I'd be putting a rotary in there. Rotarys are a bitch at the best of times let alone in a bug. All sounds like too much work to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/10)

Subaru Motor :super:


----------



## barls (6/4/10)

a stock 2L Type 4 with dells. you wont be disappointed. mines a monster


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Bonj to be honest the front has taken a big big hit mate. I'm thinking I'll prolly have to cut and shut a few panels to make this happen. Dad and I measuring wheel to arch we have something like 23mm of warp. I sure we can can get him back just need a big hammer  . Agreed mate no mex tin just need to find good panels.



Dont bash it out, you are better to pull it out, basically you need to find some way of anchoring the car ( like a big tree ) , use big wide flat straps, C seatbelts are ideal ) then get a heavy duty come-along, more seatbelts, and slowly stretch it into shape. thats what the panel bangers do. Nice and slowm might take some time, and several different directions but it should pull square


----------



## C_west (7/4/10)

Here are a couple of pics of my beast chappo, just went out and took them then so she's a bit dirty at the moment :huh:


----------



## barls (7/4/10)

C_west said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my beast chappo, just went out and took them then so she's a bit dirty at the moment :huh:


nice mate is it candy apple red?


----------



## yardy (7/4/10)

C_west said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my beast chappo, just went out and took them then so she's a bit dirty at the moment :huh:




nice, you do the work yourself ?

i heard that 1800 subaru motors go well in the kombis, is it the same with these ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## C_west (7/4/10)

Barls - Na, its more of a darker maroon colour, pretty sure that it was a cheap home job as the quality and gloss just isnt there. In photos like the ones above though it looks alright though 

Yardy - I havent done much work to it at all, all I have done is sand back the boot and get it ready for paint along with the usual routine servicing as it gets used most weekdays and occasionally on the weekend. I personally reckon it is better to keep it running and so far that has been the case as it is very reliable. As for the suby motor? Couldnt tell ya mate


----------



## barls (7/4/10)

more like this then





which is mine
if you want real power and longevity this is the motor for you




stock kombi motor with 40mm dels on it
will pull all day and doesnt worry about hills.

the 1800 subi will fit but like all of the subi they require cutting. the above doesnt in my car.


----------



## yardy (8/4/10)

what size motor is the kombi barls ?
the guy that told me about the 1800 sub motor fitting straight in said that a lot of the kombi owners preferred the sub over the kombi because of the reliability and mileage, apparently over 300,00 reported from some motors, he was a bit of a spun out old hippy though so some facts could've been distorted by the years  


sorry for the hi-jack chappo


----------



## barls (8/4/10)

its the 2 Litre version.
in the kombi its a different story there is a shit tin of room in that engine bay, its like the old land rovers


----------



## sinkas (8/4/10)

13B rotary is king in the vw beetle,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/10)

VW transaxles are known for being strong,,,a modded one can even handle a V8 :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

Nice one C_west. She's a beaut. Got any future plans?

Barls love your car mate. Was it much work to drop the 2lt in? What was needed to be modded? 

I'm heading over to Mick Motors today and start sourcing some new parts for the front end, suspension, brakes and wheels. Also want to completely refurbish the gearbox. Pan looks to be in great shape with no dings or rust so I should be thankful there. Also all the pillars seem to be totally solid and I detect fish oil slag everywhere so I am guessing previous owners where pretty diligent with some sort of maintenance.

I wish mine was on the road but alas it will be at least 12 months before that ever happens (realistically prolly 2 years). I did a bit more to Bertie last night more tearing down that fixing up.

Thanx Stu for the tip but I'll probably trailer Bertie over to a mate who has a smash repair shop and put him on his chassis straightener and see if we pull him back into alignment. Won't cost me anything but a few beers and some jokes.


----------



## white.grant (9/4/10)

Loving this thread,  . I'm on the hunt for a Kombi late 70's bay to satisfy my midlfe crisis. Everything I've seen so far has convinced me I need to learn how to weld.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/10)

Ahhh...fish oil...the best friend an old car can ever have


----------



## barls (9/4/10)

Grantw said:


> Loving this thread,  . I'm on the hunt for a Kombi late 70's bay to satisfy my midlfe crisis. Everything I've seen so far has convinced me I need to learn how to weld.


it wasnt much for my car apart from cooling system conversion from pancake to upright. i think the early 6v need some metal in the bell housing removed for clearance to the fly wheel.

how serious about the bay grant and what price range?


----------



## BEC26 (9/4/10)

Also loving this thread!!

First VW was a semi automatic circa 1960-70 something - Got my P plates with it in 1979

Them onto a white "superbug", the whole shebang, curved windscreen, 1600 motor, white, added Alpine cassete/radio and EQ (VW were great for sound -speakers on a board under the back window . . .

Next a mustard superbud with the fancy 4 way exhaust. Sounded filthy, transferred all the alpine across to that one.

Loved them all, still pine for one now..

Keep sending updates Chappo, am insanely jealous - both in therms of your new acquisition, and abily to restore . . .This coming from a complete tool tard!

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Thanx Stu for the tip but I'll probably trailer Bertie over to a mate who has a smash repair shop and put him on his chassis straightener and see if we pull him back into alignment. Won't cost me anything but a few beers and some jokes.



yep..thats the best way, you might get a shock when you measure it up for square...those old cars where never perfect with regard to being square..If you can, find an original workshop manual, that will detail all the measurments and angles you need

One good thing is that they are made solid, so can be pulled back into shape

Panel bangers can be brutal at times, but a chassis straightener will save a shit load of hassle...

You may need to put the guards back on so that they stretch with the body


----------



## white.grant (10/4/10)

barls said:


> it wasnt much for my car apart from cooling system conversion from pancake to upright. i think the early 6v need some metal in the bell housing removed for clearance to the fly wheel.
> 
> how serious about the bay grant and what price range?



Definitely serious but not yet in a rush - the budget was around $5-10k but will have to move that up a bit based on what I've seen so far. I want something running well and fairly straight.

You got any leads?


----------



## barls (10/4/10)

not at the moment but ill keep my eye out. We have a show coming up in may


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> yep..thats the best way, you might get a shock when you measure it up for square...those old cars where never perfect with regard to being square..If you can, find an original workshop manual, that will detail all the measurments and angles you need
> 
> One good thing is that they are made solid, so can be pulled back into shape
> 
> ...



Yeah we measured up roughly but I should get a good fix on the situation when I separate the body from the pan hopefully tomorrow. I am planning on trying to get two newish (re 2nd hand good metal) guards for the front. I reckon I dolly the back ones out enough to come good.

Yeah I am going to delay the chassis straightening till I have the pan out and basically it's a rolling chassis. 

@ Barls where a good place to source gear? Mick's Motors?

Chap Chap


----------



## barls (10/4/10)

nicks is good. The old man deals with them. It also depends what your after. Sending you a pm with my number


----------



## white.grant (11/4/10)

barls said:


> not at the moment but ill keep my eye out. We have a show coming up in may



Thanks Barls


----------



## Batz (11/4/10)

There's one of a similar vintage sitting in a farm shed here in Kin Kin, looks in nice shape as well.

Batz


----------



## barls (11/4/10)

sinkas said:


> 13B rotary is king in the vw beetle,


say to say but no longer. its the wrx motor now is the choice of none vw conversions.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (18/4/10)

I've had 5 Baja bugs a convertible Bug some standard ones two Kombi's and a type3 wagon....... yep i like VW's 

In the Baja's i ended up sticking with a slightly mod'ed 1600(subi motors sump hang down to far) as its easy to look after and i didnt bugga the gear box(they are not much fun to rebuild) 

in a Kombi (i would love to get a Dual cab syncro would be even better) i noticed on youtube a Subi H6 engine in one....now thats one step better than the old Rover V8 in there :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/10)

Ok time for an update...

Body is now off the pan. Hoping to get more done tomorrow and maybe a brew?




More disassembly




Interior out




Steering Wheel and instruments out




Motor out (Looks like some rats made it their home at some stage)




Wee little gearbox


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/10)

Just before removing the 10,000 bolts that hold the body on




Parting body from the chassis/pan




Off the pan now to put the body on the body trolley




All apart now




Manky pan/chassis with about 47 years for road grime plastered all over it




All apart


----------



## bonj (8/5/10)

great photos Chappo  I'm enjoying watching Bertie's makeover.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/10)

After two hours with the pressure washer and 8 cans of degreaser




Cleaner but will have another go at it tomorrow




Pans are looking good only a little surface rust




Gearbox needs more attention to clean it up better




Body really is in great nick for a 47 year old car


----------



## BEC26 (8/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Body really is in great nick for a 47 year old car




Wish I could say the same about my 47yo body . . . :lol: :unsure:


----------



## kirem (9/5/10)

View attachment 37899


----------



## TidalPete (9/5/10)

My '63 Beetle sedan was 2 years old when I bought it. A lovely chocolate colour it was & served me faithfully for 6 years or so when I upgraded to a bigger motor. With no fuel gauge available that spare gallon of fuel (You flicked a lever with your foot when the main tank ran dry) saved my bacon on a few occasions.  
Someone fitted a propeller to one in the late '60's\early '70's & drove it across Sydney Harbour without any hassles so there's nothing to stop you going for a quick burn up & down the Logan mate.  
Looking forward to getting a ride in the finished product Chap Chap. :icon_cheers: Comfortable sex in a veedub requires lots of practise & multiple contortions. h34r: 

TP


----------



## bonj (9/5/10)

Sorry to be pedantic here Pete, but '63 was the first year of the fuel gauge as standard, so yours must have been an older model. Perhaps a '62? You're right about the room in the back seat! :icon_chickcheers:

_edit: spelling_


----------



## bonj (9/5/10)

Not that there were many differences between years. I remember seeing an old magazine ad for the '64 model: "How to make your '54 look like a '64: Paint it!" They had new colours available in '64. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Looking forward to getting a ride in the finished product Chap Chap. :icon_cheers: Comfortable sex in a veedub requires lots of practise & multiple contortions. h34r:
> 
> TP



:lol: 

Do you need to install stirrups? :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/10)

Ok bit of an update from last weekend...






Decided this is roughly what I am aiming for...




Pan in the brewery so I pimp the VW and brew a beer to get thru the winter evenings 




Aslo convienent to have the taps close by...





Cheers
Chap Chap


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/5/10)

Looking good Chap Chap, I like the concept/design your aiming for. Low, clean, nice colour choices. Keep up the good work (and the photos!!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## pdilley (17/5/10)

Ah the memories you bring back Chap Chap. I did the same about 20 years ago. Custom interior in nice wine patterned red vinyle with a red velour and white trim. New headliner in the velour and sunroof. Yes the memories, like then an industrial sewing machine needle went right though my thumb  and all the other cuts, scrapes and dings working on old cars.

But it was a blast at the time!

Enjoy the rebuild.

Seeing how its the same porsche frame you could rebuild it into a James Dean porsche no? 

Is that Chap Chap behind the wheel?





Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## sav (17/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Ok bit of an update from last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice med silver on the side and 2pack matt clear black on the top,I seen a lotus and lambo in KLin matt clear it looks the goods,goin hard chappo, Are you getting it san blasted.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/5/10)

sav said:


> Nice med silver on the side and 2pack matt clear black on the top,I seen a lotus and lambo in KLin matt clear it looks the goods,goin hard chappo, Are you getting it san blasted.




You are man after me own heart Sav. Matt finish all over would be great!

Yeah once I cut the battery side pan out and re=weld some new tin in the whole little critter is off the be soda blasted back to bare metal then rebuild like a mad man


----------



## bonj (22/5/10)

I've been thinking, TidalPete, and I think you could be correct that your Beetle was a '63 too.... VW was notorious for just implementing changes any time they felt like it and not for specific model years like other manufacturers (The change to the square rear window from the oval window happened some time mid 1957). The Beetle Chappo is working on was built on the 18th October 1963 in VW's Clayton Victoria plant. Your '63 could well have been produced early in 1963. All I do know is that 1963 was the year they introduced the fuel gauge as standard and as a result, removed the reserve fuel lever.


----------



## Steve (22/5/10)

Enjoying the thread Chappo.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/5/10)

This thread really makes me want to get the 66? beetle sitting on the old mans farm and turn it into a thing of beauty. Only major problem I have noticed in it is the battery must have leaked and rusted itself through the pan...looked under the car one day to see the battery on the ground...hmmmm...

One day...one day..


----------



## bonj (23/5/10)

pokolbinguy said:


> This thread really makes me want to get the 66? beetle sitting on the old mans farm and turn it into a thing of beauty. Only major problem I have noticed in it is the battery must have leaked and rusted itself through the pan...looked under the car one day to see the battery on the ground...hmmmm...
> 
> One day...one day..


That's a *very* common problem with Beetles. You can see the damage in the photos of the pan from the same thing happening to Chappo's. When I was looking around just before I bought this one, I saw some shockers. One I saw had glued a new floor in with silicone!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

Ok another update.

Pimped the pan





Marking out the pan to replace DODGY battery pan fix done years ago by the look of it.





These next photo's show why it had to be replaced





As above





Old vs new





Too late now to change my mind





Mocking up the fit


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

A little love tap here and there to make it fit





Prepped for welding





Tacked in place





Welding it fully off

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/albu..._624_153515.jpg


----------



## theMISSIONARY (29/5/10)

I had to do that with all my BaJa bugs


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> I had to do that with all my BaJa bugs




It a right PITA but worth the effort I reckon.


----------



## Lilo (30/5/10)

Very nice work....


----------



## Zizzle (8/6/10)

Those floor pans look positively fantastic compared to the ones in my brick before I did them. I think I could see more daylight than steel.

Anyway, a couple of ideas for you Chappo...


----------



## MVZOOM (13/6/10)

Good work, solid and done properly. I popped over to another HB'ers place the other day and saw his mint 1600cc bug - member is Barls. What is it with brewers, IT and beetles?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/10)

one quick VW



Out of interest...this Commodore is slower on the same track as tricked VW's.... go figure



You tube Grafton Hill climb


----------



## barls (13/6/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Good work, solid and done properly. I popped over to another HB'ers place the other day and saw his mint 1600cc bug - member is Barls. What is it with brewers, IT and beetles?


cheers mate. its a nice little bug but its not 1600 anymore. well hasnt been for the last couple of years, its 1979cc.
a nice little bit of grunt.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/10)

ooops Wrong vid


----------



## barls (13/6/10)

heres my favourite. 3L naturally aspirated. it doesnt run out of revs just gears.


----------



## Franko (14/6/10)

Chop and Shave it


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

R ya gettn a siren?


----------



## bonj (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Bertie!

He was built on the 18th October 1963 at the Volkswagen factory in Clayton, Victoria.


----------



## kirem (21/11/10)

update?


----------



## raven19 (28/11/10)

Shell sitting out in the weather.

Internals clogging up the brew shed.

He is too busy boozing it up at Ross's bar. B)


----------



## Mak_EMEFE (10/12/10)

I bought a 74 Beetle dont let her looks full you she is in need of help. Does anyone know somebody who could rebuild a VW engine for cheap?


----------



## barls (10/12/10)

mate rebuild and cheap dont go together. where are you?
also try asking on here 
www.aussieveedubbers.com


----------



## bonj (18/10/11)

Happy 48th Birthday Bertie!!


----------



## Clutch (18/10/11)

It's not low enough...


----------

